# My 120L tank



## biskit (Nov 17, 2005)

Hi

This is my 120L (30gallon) tank. Been set up for about a year now. 

Hope you like...


----------



## craftyflalady (Jan 25, 2006)

Very Beautiful tank! Thanks for sharing with us!


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

Your tank looks really awesome! What fish are in there?


----------



## biskit (Nov 17, 2005)

Hi

Thanks for the comments  

Tank buddies are:
1 baby unidentified pleco
4 Kuhli loaches
4 Corries
1 Female dwarf gourami
2 Swordtails (1 M 1 F)
2 Platies (1 M 1 F)
2 Mollies (2 F)
5 Neons
and 5 danios


----------



## Ownager2004 (Apr 4, 2005)

Nice tank  keep up the good work.


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Love the tank. The stand and hood are not bad either.


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

Sweet setup!


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2006)

Could you post a pic of the unidentfied plec because we may be able to identifiy it for you? Also thats a nice tank!


----------



## biskit (Nov 17, 2005)

Thanx Durbkat. But he is still so small I never get a chance to see him to take a photo. I'll post one as soon as he is over his "shy" stage


----------

